# Hilfe bei Anno 1701!!!!!!



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen ich hab den ein Problem.
Wenn ich Anno1701 installieren will dann kommt ziehmlich am anfang der Fehler: Fehler bei der Featuresübertragung
          Directx
          D:\data2.cab
          Datenfehler (CRC-Prüfung)
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen oder sagen was das Bedeutet?

DANKE



MFG Master06


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. Dezember 2009)

Welches OS hast du denn?

Am Anfang der Installation kommt ja die Meldung, das DX9 installiert wird. Drück da einfach auf abbrechen, dann müsste nur das Spiel installiert werden und es sollte funzen.


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Welches OS hast du denn?
> 
> Am Anfang der Installation kommt ja die Meldung, das DX9 installiert wird. Drück da einfach auf abbrechen, dann müsste nur das Spiel installiert werden und es sollte funzen.


 
OS sorry was bedeutet das?  und also ich kann nochmal schauen aber ich hab so ein fenster nicht gesehen...mit Directx....


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Master06 schrieb:


> OS sorry was bedeutet das?  und also ich kann nochmal schauen aber ich hab so ein fenster nicht gesehen...mit Directx....


 

Auf meinem Leptop funktioniert das spiel aber auf mein pc nicht und mein pc ist eigentlich schon besser...

Phenom2 x4 965
ati hd3870
4gb ddr3 ram


----------



## utacat (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja und den aktuellen letzten Patch drauf und den neuen Kopierschutztreiber von Targed installieren.

Gruß utacat

OS= Betriebssystem

Hier ein Link:

installation add on und anno 1701 - Thema entwickelt von eve community


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Ja und den aktuellen letzten Patch drauf und den neuen Kopierschutztreiber von Targed installieren.
> 
> Gruß utacat
> 
> OS= Betriebssystem


 

Vista ultimate 64bit, kann es an meinem Graka liegen weil der directx 10 unterstützt?

sorry ich hab dein satz nicht ganz verstanden....

MFG Master06


----------



## utacat (17. Dezember 2009)

Nein es liegt nicht an deiner Graka.
Du hattest zwischen Railroads und mir gepostet, daher fehlt der Zusammenhang.
Lies dich im Link ein.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Nein es liegt nicht an deiner Graka.
> Du hattest zwischen Railroads und mir gepostet, daher fehlt der Zusammenhang.
> Lies dich im Link ein.
> 
> Gruß utacat


 
Okay das hab ich gemacht...hab dvd mal geputzt aber ist immer noch so.... kannst du mir das besser erklären mit dem kopierschutz?

Danke MFG

Ps: das blöde auf dem lettop gehts...hhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

Der Fehler tritt bei der installation auf?
Vielleicht liegt es an der CD/DVD.
Aber keine Garantie.
Wäre meiner Meinung nach aber das naheliegendste.

Hatte bei GTA IV ein ähnliches PRoblem


----------



## utacat (17. Dezember 2009)

TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System

Runterladen und installieren.

Datenfehler CRT( auslese Fehler) kann auch wie Jacob schrieb von Kratzern auf der CD sein.
Schau dir deine CD mal an. Falls du ein 2.Laufwerk hast, probiers dort mal.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Jakob schrieb:


> Der Fehler tritt bei der installation auf?
> Vielleicht liegt es an der CD/DVD.
> Aber keine Garantie.
> Wäre meiner Meinung nach aber das naheliegendste.
> ...


 
Ja beim entpacken...(Directxsetup.exe)


----------



## utacat (17. Dezember 2009)

Hast du alle aktuellen Patches drauf.
Ansonsten mal Directx von MS runterladen.
Praxis: DirectX 11 auf Vista installieren : Einleitung

Mal wieder was zum Lesen.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

ich würde nicht denken dass es der kopierschutz ist wenn es nicht zu installieren geht.
Ich tippe auf zerkratzte usw. CD.


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

Mach doch mal ein Image von der DVD auf dem Rechner, auf dem du es installiert hast. Zum Starten nimmste dann wieder die Originale - sollte funktionieren.

so far


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Hast du alle aktuellen Patches drauf.
> Ansonsten mal Directx von MS runterladen.
> Praxis: DirectX 11 auf Vista installieren : Einleitung
> 
> ...


 

Danke für deine links...
Bringt es was wenn graka nur 10 unterstützt wenn ich 11 install....?

MFG Master06


----------



## midnight (17. Dezember 2009)

Das brauchst du bei Vista meine ich nicht extra installieren, da die Api an sich abwärstkompatibel ist.

so far


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

dx11 ist zwar ganz nett, aber dein problem wird es ganz sicher nicht lösen.
wenn dus nicht installieren kannst isses die CD!


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke jungs ihr seid die besten:d jetzt geht es wieder es war die dvd hab sie poliert hihi


----------



## utacat (17. Dezember 2009)

Na dann, viel Spass bei Anno.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Jakob (17. Dezember 2009)

geht doch^^
Viel Spaß beim Zocken^^


----------



## Master06 (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke Jungs


----------

